# Charge times



## mdicienzo (Dec 20, 2011)

For those of you that have the tablet how long does it take to charge? I charged mine for about 5 hours and it only brought up my battery about 60%. I feel like this is waaaay to long to charge.


----------



## Character Zero (Jul 27, 2011)

I was using my Gnex charging adapter and it was taking a long time. I belive it has a bigger battery than a phone, so its going to take a bit longer.


----------



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

Took a long time for my initial charge but it could change over time as you break in the battery.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cheami (Dec 16, 2011)

mdicienzo said:


> For those of you that have the tablet how long does it take to charge? I charged mine for about 5 house and it only brought up my battery about 60%. I feel like this is waaaay to long to charge.


Um, weird. I've been charging mine with one house and it charges to full in like 5 hrs.


----------

